# iPower



## SmokeyJoe (20/3/17)

Hi

Any vendors selling the 80w iPower in the west rand area?


----------



## KieranD (21/3/17)

We have at Vape Cartel  
Its not too far from the west rand - highway the whole way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/3/17)

KieranD said:


> We have at Vape Cartel
> Its not too far from the west rand - highway the whole way


Thanks @KieranD
How much do you sell it for?


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks @KieranD
> How much do you sell it for?



Their website says R680 @SmokeyJoe 
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/ipower-80w-500mah-box-mod?variant=25530584195


----------



## KieranD (22/3/17)

Thanks @Silver 
Correct R680.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------

